# Happy Hanukkah and a Merry Christmas to my sexless pathetic marriage!



## Cruxes (Aug 31, 2014)

Warning this is just a vent/rant!!!

I could &@$/ing scream I'm so done with this marriage. 

I can't even remember the last time we had sex! We were going to 3 weeks ago started fooling around and I got too excited and ended up giving him a BJ but he promised that night would be the night. That night and every other for three came and went! 

Sometime during Hanukkah he "tried" to initiate. Which is basically a few seconds of rubbing my a$$ and then trying to stimulate me in other ways with his hand. BORING!!! First time in our marriage I turned him down. I wasn't getting off (too mad at our situation) and I refused to give in and just let him do his thing so that we could say we did it. 

I'm done! If he's not gonna start to $&@$ me the way I need it then I don't want it! I'm done being pathetic! I'm not! 

We went to our holiday work party and I haven't seen my workers in a while I'm off on mat leave. Almost every one of the guys commented about how they couldn't believe I was a mother of two, or how good I looked. I was shocked! No idea what to say or how to react but after if made me think well geez if guys still think I look great I can't be that bad!

Holidays have come and gone pretty much and no sex in sight for us. I made him all his favorite foods; latkes, schnitzels, meat pies, rum balls, fudge, shortbread, turkey, etc each day I pray a little today would be the day!

I'm done! 2015 is gonna be me making sure our commercial debt is 0 before I decide to leave but I'm gonna leave. I never signed up for a life of celibacy. It's not fair to me. I'm a great wife. I have a great career, I take car of my babies, I workout, I love life and happiness. I deserve to be wanted and desired! 

Ugh! Just needed to barf that somewhere! Thx! (Not gonna edit errors I'm on mobile sorry!)


----------



## Cruxes (Aug 31, 2014)

The most pathetic thing of all I keep getting Brazilian waxes and waved had sex like 3 times in 8 months wtf is wrong with me!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Ain't nothing wrong with you. Don't even think that way. Some guys are just inept in that department.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Cruxes,

I read your other thread from August. Did you ever get his T levels checked?

Sorry you're so frustrated!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Sounds to me like he's a selfish, sexually inept, "wham bam, thank you ma'am" sort of guy. Here's what this girl needs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LpnL-RLJrc


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Re: Happy Hanukkah and a Merry Christmas to my sexless pathetic marriage!*



Cruxes said:


> The most pathetic thing of all I keep getting Brazilian waxes and waved had sex like 3 times in 8 months wtf is wrong with me!


Don't ever ever EVER neglect yourself because of him or anyone else. I'm in a sexless marriage as well, I STILL take great care of myself. I shave and/or wax down there, I keep my legs shaved & smooth, I wear sexy underclothes to make MYSELF feel good. Screw him (figuratively of course!)

Never let anyone stop you from making yourself feel beautiful 

I'm not saying it isn't hurtful - believe me, I know the feeling. Sometimes it absolutely feels like, 'why bother???' I totally get it. 
One day it dawned on me that if I didn't take care of myself the way I wanted - it made it worse. 

Don't let anyone take that from you. I'm here if you ever need to talk - as are many other wives in your situation. Sad but true.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Why do ya'll keep volunteering for that duty NMY?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

You've got the wrong partner Zen, assuming you're a chick and Cruxes are not the same person. In that case both of you have the wrong partner. If you're a guy with a Brazilian, forget I said anything.


----------



## DestinyinTexas (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been married 21 years and my sex life with my husband has become next to nill. I've discovered over the years that the fact that he couldn't meet my expectations simply because he isn't that much of a romantic or very affectionate that it's driven this wedge between us now to where he doesn't want to have anything to do with me at all. 

Just make sure your expectations of him meeting you at the level you want are actually something he can do. Some guys just arn't that romantic, able to communicate as effectively or "get it". Once I understood that about my husband it was too late. Talk about a wake up experience. It wasn't all about me after all.


----------

